# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  راکت شدن زندگیم

## shima1372

سلام بچه ها, امیدوارم کنکورتونو مثل من خراب نکرده باشین, اعصابم داغونه, از سال ۹۱ همینطور دارم کنکور میدم, ولی هیچی به هیچی, اول کتابام خونده شده, همشون بوی نویی میدن, میدونم مشکلم چیه اما راه حل رو نمیدونم, به هیچ وجه با کسی جز خوانواده در ارتباط نیستم , اوناهم همشون منجمله مادرم سر کارن منمو من در طول روز, با دور بودن از دیگران و فضای مدرسه و رقابت انگیزمو از دست دادم, اگرم یکی بود مثل پشتیبان که آدم بهش گذارش بده درس خوندنشو یه آفرین بشنوه انرژی بگیره خوب میشدش, اما پول ندارم آزمونی ثبت نام کنم, شما راه حلی اگر به ذهنتون میرسه خواهش میکنم جواب بدین, ممنون

----------


## Mahdi1377

_سلام.
یه راه حل می گم که شاید مسخره به نظرتون بیاد
شما بخونید و بعد بیاید از رتبه برتر های کانون و کنکور که توی انجمن هستن راهنمایی بگیرید و اونا هم واقعا شما رو راهنمایی می کنند.اگه رتبه برتر ها ی انجمن رو نمیشناسید بگید تا معرفیشون کنم{البته نیازی به معرفی ندارن}
موفق باشید_

----------


## sajad564

> سلام بچه ها, امیدوارم کنکورتونو مثل من خراب نکرده باشین, اعصابم داغونه, از سال ۹۱ همینطور دارم کنکور میدم, ولی هیچی به هیچی, اول کتابام خونده شده, همشون بوی نویی میدن, میدونم مشکلم چیه اما راه حل رو نمیدونم, به هیچ وجه با کسی جز خوانواده در ارتباط نیستم , اوناهم همشون منجمله مادرم سر کارن منمو من در طول روز, با دور بودن از دیگران و فضای مدرسه و رقابت انگیزمو از دست دادم, اگرم یکی بود مثل پشتیبان که آدم بهش گذارش بده درس خوندنشو یه آفرین بشنوه انرژی بگیره خوب میشدش, اما پول ندارم آزمونی ثبت نام کنم, شما راه حلی اگر به ذهنتون میرسه خواهش میکنم جواب بدین, ممنون


یه سوالی میپرسم راستشو جواب بده
فرض کن امروز از خواب بلند شدی میخوای درس بخونی همینطوری میری سمت یه کتاب میگی من امروز باید اینو بخونم؟؟؟
پیش خودت میگی مثلا من تا اخر تابستون باید زیست دومو تموم کنم؟؟؟(ینی فقط برنامه ریزی بلند مدت داری؟؟)

----------


## hamid_MhD

میگم فک کنم مثه منی اخه من همش باید یکی میبود هی میگفت بخون حمید بخون چرا امروز کم شد چرا اینو نخوندی چرا کم تست زدی کلا باید یکی تحریکم میکرد تا یه کاری کنم.
شما اینجوری هستید یا نه؟!

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

> سلام بچه ها, امیدوارم کنکورتونو مثل من خراب نکرده باشین, اعصابم داغونه, از سال ۹۱ همینطور دارم کنکور میدم, ولی هیچی به هیچی, اول کتابام خونده شده, همشون بوی نویی میدن, میدونم مشکلم چیه اما راه حل رو نمیدونم, به هیچ وجه با کسی جز خوانواده در ارتباط نیستم , اوناهم همشون منجمله مادرم سر کارن منمو من در طول روز, با دور بودن از دیگران و فضای مدرسه و رقابت انگیزمو از دست دادم, اگرم یکی بود مثل پشتیبان که آدم بهش گذارش بده درس خوندنشو یه آفرین بشنوه انرژی بگیره خوب میشدش, اما پول ندارم آزمونی ثبت نام کنم, شما راه حلی اگر به ذهنتون میرسه خواهش میکنم جواب بدین, ممنون


رفتن به کتابخونه و قرائت خونه ها حیلی میتونه برای دراومدن از تنهایی کمک کنه.مخصوصا اگه بتونید دوست هم پیدا کنید اونجا
من هم کمی اینجوری بودم،کتابخونه رفتن خیلی برام مفید بود.

----------


## sajad564

> میگم فک کنم مثه منی اخه من همش باید یکی میبود هی میگفت بخون حمید بخون چرا امروز کم شد چرا اینو نخوندی چرا کم تست زدی کلا باید یکی تحریکم میکرد تا یه کاری کنم.
> شما اینجوری هستید یا نه؟!


پشت کنکور موندن کلا تویه روحیه ادم تاثیر منفی میزاره  جدای از این قضیه ادم بی انگیزه میشه و حس رقابت رو از دست میده که این قسمتش دو دلیل داره1جو گیر میشن و با ساعت مطالعه بالا شروع میکنن و بعد یه مدت نا امید میشنو این نا امیدی تا اخر سال کنکورشون ادامه پیدا میکنه2خیلی اسون میگیرن و روزی دو سه ساعت بدون برنامه ریزی میخونن به خیال اینکه وقت زیاده
ولی زمانی که شما برنامه ریزی کنی( یه برنامه ریزی منطقی) مثلا برنامه ریزیت اینطوریه که این هفته باید دو فصل از زیست بخونی.دیگه مجبور میشی بخونی چون میدونی در غیر این صورت عقب میومونی و زمانی که به برنامه این هفته عمل میکنی تشویق میشی که ادامه بدی (یه جورایی احساس موفقیت میکنی)البته اگه برنامه ریزی جوگیرانه باشه چیزی جز نا امید شدن نصیبت نمیشه

----------


## sara_m

خب شما باید سعی کنی تو جو درس خوندن باشی من کتابخونه رفتن رو برای شروع پیشنهاد میکنم
خودم هم امتحان کردم و مفید بوده برام ..البته من ازمونم میرفتم..

روی برنامه ازمونای قلمچی پیش برو  ازمونا رو دانلود کن و از خودت ازمون بگیر

یه مدت که رفتی کتابخونه انگیزه میگیری از هفته های بعدی کمتر برو (یکی دو روز در هفته) چون یه مقداری هم خستگی داره و هم اینکه ممکنه اونجا بعضیا بیان باهات صحبت کنن و مزاحم درس خوندنت بشن..

----------


## bvb09

راکد درستتره!!

----------


## hamid_MhD

> پشت کنکور موندن کلا تویه روحیه ادم تاثیر منفی میزاره  جدای از این قضیه ادم بی انگیزه میشه و حس رقابت رو از دست میده که این قسمتش دو دلیل داره1جو گیر میشن و با ساعت مطالعه بالا شروع میکنن و بعد یه مدت نا امید میشنو این نا امیدی تا اخر سال کنکورشون ادامه پیدا میکنه2خیلی اسون میگیرن و روزی دو سه ساعت بدون برنامه ریزی میخونن به خیال اینکه وقت زیاده
> ولی زمانی که شما برنامه ریزی کنی( یه برنامه ریزی منطقی) مثلا برنامه ریزیت اینطوریه که این هفته باید دو فصل از زیست بخونی.دیگه مجبور میشی بخونی چون میدونی در غیر این صورت عقب میومونی و زمانی که به برنامه این هفته عمل میکنی تشویق میشی که ادامه بدی (یه جورایی احساس موفقیت میکنی)البته اگه برنامه ریزی جوگیرانه باشه چیزی جز نا امید شدن نصیبت نمیشه


دادا با حرفات کاملا موافقم.درست میگی.
حالا ما ساله اولمون بود وضعمون این بود.ولی بالاخره تونستیم هر جور شده گلیممون رو از اب بکشیم بیرون.
ولی خداییش تو این یسال خیلی سخت گذشت خیلییی.

----------


## FaaRshD

4-5 سال پیش یه پسری رو دیدم از شهرستانهای اطراف تبریز ! که واسه تفریح اومده بودن تبریز و متاسفانه تو راه برگشت تصادف کرده بودن ! من هم اون شب شیفت بیمارستان شهدای تبریز بودم !

این پسر پدر و مادرش رو از دست داد متاسفانه !  کسی رو هم نداشت که سرپرستی ـش رو به عهده بگیره ! خونه ای هم که داشتن اجاره ای بود ! خیلی هم دوست داشت دکتر بشه به خاطر مریضی مادرش ! ولی فقدان عزیزترین افراد زندگیش اونو خیلی سست کرده بود واسه رسیدن به هدفش ! ولی ایشون همت کرد ، کمکش کردیم به عنوان یه انسان  !  رفت و شد دکتر ! الان هم سال 4 پزشکی ـه و تازه اکسترن شده ! 

شما که مشکلی از این بابت ندارین ! و مشکل های دیگه رو هم که فکر نکنم داشته باشین ! پس بهتره اول از همه ، یه هدفی واسه خودتون طرح بکنید ! اینکه واقعا میخواین به یه جایی برسین یا نه ؟ و اینکه میخواین واسه رسیدن به هدفتون تلاش کنین یا نه !؟ ببخشید رک حرف میزنم ولی من خودم با انواع اقسام شاگرد و دانش اموز سر و کله زدم ! مثلا *بعضی* از دخترا میگفتن ما فقط میخوایم بریم دانشگاه مهم نیست کدوم رشته فقط میخوایم بریم دانشگاه ! یکی ما رو میگیره دیگه اخرش ! درس به چه درد میخوره ! و تنها دلیلشون واسه اومدن پیش مشاور ، اصرار پدر و مادرشون بود ! ولی واسه بعضی دیگه واقعا دانشگاه خیلی خیلی مهم بود ! بهتره واسه خودتون تعیین بکنین که جزو کدوم دسته هستین . اگه جزو موارد فرقی نمیکنه دانشگاه هستین به نظرم بهتره امسال یه انتخاب رشته بکنین و برین زندگیتونو بکنین . ولی نه جزو موارد دیگه هستین که بهتره از امروز خودتون رو واسه یه سال سخت اماده کنین .. 

راه کنکور اهسته و پیوسته باید طی بشه نه گهی تند و گهی کند .. 

کسی که 4 ساله کنکور میده قطعا یه سری از افکار رو داره که مانع رسیدن به هدفش میشه ! یا یه سری مانع داره مثلا رابطه با یه پسر و ... بالاخره بعضی از فکرا هستن که باعث میشن ادم فکرش بره سمت اون و از کارهاش عقب بیفته ! واسه من یکی مثلا فوتبال  :Yahoo (4):  جزو این مانع ها بود و هست و خواهد بود ولی واسه رسیدن به هدفم یه سال کامل فوتبال رو بوسیدم گذاشتم کنار ! 

در نهایت بهترین کسی که میتونه به شما کمک بکنه ، خودتون هستین ! اینکه نت رو بزارین کنار ، گوشی رو بزارین کنار یا هر نوع مانع دیگه رو ! بعد واسه خودتون هدف تعیین کنید و برنامه مرتب و منظم .. اینکه یکی بهتون بگه 14 ساعت درس بخون یا یکی بگه 8 ساعت درس بخون فکر نکنم براتون مفید باشه ! بهترین برنامه اونیه که شما با توجه به توانایی و حوصله خودتون طرح بکنید ! 

دوستان پیشنهاد های خوبی دادن ! رفتن به کتابخونه که بهترین تصمیم میتونه براتون باشه ! با توجه به شرایطتون هم من چیزه دیگه ای به دهنم نمیرسه ..

----------


## hamid_MhD

[/quote]

حرف حق جواب نداره

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام بچه ها, امیدوارم کنکورتونو مثل من خراب نکرده باشین, اعصابم داغونه, از سال ۹۱ همینطور دارم کنکور میدم, ولی هیچی به هیچی, اول کتابام خونده شده, همشون بوی نویی میدن, میدونم مشکلم چیه اما راه حل رو نمیدونم, به هیچ وجه با کسی جز خوانواده در ارتباط نیستم , اوناهم همشون منجمله مادرم سر کارن منمو من در طول روز, با دور بودن از دیگران و فضای مدرسه و رقابت انگیزمو از دست دادم, اگرم یکی بود مثل پشتیبان که آدم بهش گذارش بده درس خوندنشو یه آفرین بشنوه انرژی بگیره خوب میشدش, اما پول ندارم آزمونی ثبت نام کنم, شما راه حلی اگر به ذهنتون میرسه خواهش میکنم جواب بدین, ممنون


درست برنامه ریزی کن
با خودت رقابت کن
اگه پول نداری برو کانون بورسیه شو از برنامه و آزمونهاش استفاده کن
گزارش دادن رو هم به خودت بده
چجوریش رو پ.خ بده بگم

----------


## politician

> درست برنامه ریزی کن
> با خودت رقابت کن
> اگه پول نداری برو کانون بورسیه شو از برنامه و آزمونهاش استفاده کن
> گزارش دادن رو هم به خودت بده
> چجوریش رو پ.خ بده بگم


کانون فارغ التحصیلاروبورسیه نمیکنه

----------


## اردیبهشتی

هنوز قبول شدن در کنکور رو برا خودت «باید» نمیدونی
منم مثل خودت بودم، دفه سوم قبول شدم، اون سال از نت و وبلاگ زدم ولی آخرش قبول شدم
با برنامه کانون شروع کن
آزموناشو برا خودت حل کن
درصد بگیر
بزار رو نمودار 
روند پیشرفتت رو که ببینی برات انگیزه میشه


Sent from my iPad Air2 using Tapatalk

----------


## shima1372

> یه سوالی میپرسم راستشو جواب بده
> فرض کن امروز از خواب بلند شدی میخوای درس بخونی همینطوری میری سمت یه کتاب میگی من امروز باید اینو بخونم؟؟؟
> پیش خودت میگی مثلا من تا اخر تابستون باید زیست دومو تموم کنم؟؟؟(ینی فقط برنامه ریزی بلند مدت داری؟؟)


هم بلند مدت هم کوتاه مدت
 اما رقابتی ندارم به ذوق بیام, آزمون ها هم که خدا تومنه

----------


## shima1372

> یه سوالی میپرسم راستشو جواب بده
> فرض کن امروز از خواب بلند شدی میخوای درس بخونی همینطوری میری سمت یه کتاب میگی من امروز باید اینو بخونم؟؟؟
> پیش خودت میگی مثلا من تا اخر تابستون باید زیست دومو تموم کنم؟؟؟(ینی فقط برنامه ریزی بلند مدت داری؟؟)





> هنوز قبول شدن در کنکور رو برا خودت «باید» نمیدونی
> منم مثل خودت بودم، دفه سوم قبول شدم، اون سال از نت و وبلاگ زدم ولی آخرش قبول شدم
> با برنامه کانون شروع کن
> آزموناشو برا خودت حل کن
> درصد بگیر
> بزار رو نمودار 
> روند پیشرفتت رو که ببینی برات انگیزه میشه
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air2 using Tapatalk


نمیدونم درچه مورد میحرفی میشه بیشتر توضیح بدی بعدشم پول ندارم که

----------


## shima1372

> یه سوالی میپرسم راستشو جواب بده
> فرض کن امروز از خواب بلند شدی میخوای درس بخونی همینطوری میری سمت یه کتاب میگی من امروز باید اینو بخونم؟؟؟
> پیش خودت میگی مثلا من تا اخر تابستون باید زیست دومو تموم کنم؟؟؟(ینی فقط برنامه ریزی بلند مدت داری؟؟)





> درست برنامه ریزی کن
> با خودت رقابت کن
> اگه پول نداری برو کانون بورسیه شو از برنامه و آزمونهاش استفاده کن
> گزارش دادن رو هم به خودت بده
> چجوریش رو پ.خ بده بگم


معدلم بالا نیستش بورسیم نمیکنن

----------


## mehdi69460

> سلام بچه ها, امیدوارم کنکورتونو مثل من خراب نکرده باشین, اعصابم داغونه, از سال ۹۱ همینطور دارم کنکور میدم, ولی هیچی به هیچی, اول کتابام خونده شده, همشون بوی نویی میدن, میدونم مشکلم چیه اما راه حل رو نمیدونم, به هیچ وجه با کسی جز خوانواده در ارتباط نیستم , اوناهم همشون منجمله مادرم سر کارن منمو من در طول روز, با دور بودن از دیگران و فضای مدرسه و رقابت انگیزمو از دست دادم, اگرم یکی بود مثل پشتیبان که آدم بهش گذارش بده درس خوندنشو یه آفرین بشنوه انرژی بگیره خوب میشدش, اما پول ندارم آزمونی ثبت نام کنم, شما راه حلی اگر به ذهنتون میرسه خواهش میکنم جواب بدین, ممنون


اول بگو کدوم شهر هستی ؟

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## sajad564

> هم بلند مدت هم کوتاه مدت
>  اما رقابتی ندارم به ذوق بیام, آزمون ها هم که خدا تومنه


پشت کنکور موندن کلا تویه روحیه ادم تاثیر منفی میزاره جدای از این قضیه ادم بی انگیزه میشه و حس رقابت رو از دست میده که این قسمتش دو دلیل داره1جو گیر میشن و با ساعت مطالعه بالا شروع میکنن و بعد یه مدت نا امید میشنو این نا امیدی تا اخر سال کنکورشون ادامه پیدا میکنه2خیلی اسون میگیرن و روزی دو سه ساعت بدون برنامه ریزی میخونن به خیال اینکه وقت زیاده
ولی زمانی که شما برنامه ریزی کنی( یه برنامه ریزی منطقی) مثلا برنامه ریزیت اینطوریه که این هفته باید دو فصل از زیست بخونی.دیگه مجبور میشی بخونی چون میدونی در غیر این صورت عقب میومونی و زمانی که به برنامه این هفته عمل میکنی تشویق میشی که ادامه بدی (یه جورایی احساس موفقیت میکنی)البته اگه برنامه ریزی جوگیرانه باشه چیزی جز نا امید شدن نصیبت نمیشه
شما اینطوری نبودید؟؟

----------


## Mr.Hosein

راه حل=برید دانشگاه!
چون از نظر من این چیز هایی که گفتید بهانه ای بیش نیست که اکثر کسایی که وضعیت مشابه شما رو دارن میارن...پشت کنکور موندن روحیه جنگنده میخواد نه فقط ارزو های قشنگ توی سر...!همه بهترین هارو میخوان و دوس دارن بهترین رشته رو توی بهترین دانشگاه بیارن...اما فقط خواستن کافی نیست...
بحث ناامید کردن نیست اما اگه قرار بود اتفاق خاصی بیوفته و یا پیشرفتی حاصل بشه توی این5سال میشد!
سال اول رو اشتباه کردید!سال دوم چی!؟
سال اول و دوم و سوم رو اشتباه کردید!
سال چهارم و پنجم چی؟!
پیشنهادی که دارم اینه که رشته ای رو انتخاب کنید که به روحیتون نزدیک تر باشه...موندن پشت کنکور توی این شرایط برای یک دختر و برای بار 6م از نظر من جایز نیست!
اول و اخر انتخاب با خودتونه...اما بهتره کمی هم واقع بین باشید...

اگه میخواین همون ادم قبلی باشید و همون رفتار هایی رو انجام بدید که 5سال گذشته انجام دادید که نتیجه مشخصه...غیر از این باید تغییر کنید...یه تغییر اساسی که هر کسی از عهدش بر نمیاد و این بستگی به شخص شما داره که میتونید یا نه و تنها کسی که میتونه به این سوال درست جواب بده خودتونید...
برای افزایش تمرکز هم دوستان پیشنهاد های خوبی دادن که بهترینش کتابخونس...اونجا هم دوست پیدا میکنید که باهاش رقابت کنید و هم تنها نیستید...

----------


## dehnavi

سلام شما اگه هر روز میخوای بیای اینجا پزشکی نمیاری ها !

----------


## asas

راکت وسیله در پینگ پنگ میباشد
راکد یعنی توقف

----------


## NoBogh

> راکت وسیله در پینگ پنگ میباشد
> راکد یعنی توقف


راکت جنگی هم داریم

----------


## asas

> راکت جنگی هم داریم


اره اونم هست

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام بچه ها, امیدوارم کنکورتونو مثل من خراب نکرده باشین, اعصابم داغونه, از سال ۹۱ همینطور دارم کنکور میدم, ولی هیچی به هیچی, اول کتابام خونده شده, همشون بوی نویی میدن, میدونم مشکلم چیه اما راه حل رو نمیدونم, به هیچ وجه با کسی جز خوانواده در ارتباط نیستم , اوناهم همشون منجمله مادرم سر کارن منمو من در طول روز, با دور بودن از دیگران و فضای مدرسه و رقابت انگیزمو از دست دادم, اگرم یکی بود مثل پشتیبان که آدم بهش گذارش بده درس خوندنشو یه آفرین بشنوه انرژی بگیره خوب میشدش, اما پول ندارم آزمونی ثبت نام کنم, شما راه حلی اگر به ذهنتون میرسه خواهش میکنم جواب بدین, ممنون


سلام
هدفت چیه؟
اول اینو مشخص کن
منابعت چین؟اینا رو معلوم کن
برنامه داری؟اینو بریز!مهم!!!
اراده داری؟ با اراده و پشت کار شروع کن

خودتو باور کن-میدونم سخته-اما اگه بخوای میرسی-به عاقبت بد بنگر و بترس
بجنگ برای جلوگیری از اون

----------


## rezagmi

> معدلم بالا نیستش بورسیم نمیکنن


حداقل ی بار برو صحبت بکن اینا زیاد رو اصول و قاعده نیستن کم کمش از یکی از بچه ها که کانون میره هماهنگ باش سوالا رو بگیر کپی بگیر خودت با ی هفته تاخیر تو خونه بزن یا ی موسسه دیگه که ارزون تر حساب میکنه ثبت نام بکن





*1-شرایط ثبت نام دانش آموزان متقاضی بورسیه*
دانش آموزان متقاضی جدید بورسیه‌ی بنیاد علمی آموزشی قلم‌چی در صورت دارا بودن شرایط ذیل می توانند جهت مصاحبه و ثبت نام به مسئولین بورسیه‌ی شهرستان‌ها و مناطق تهران مراجعه کنند. 

*الف-شرط معدل*
چهارم دبیرستان

معدل سال گذشته بالای 17

پنجم دبستان تا سوم دبیرستان

معدل سال گذشته بالای 17

دوم و سوم هنرستان

معدل سال گذشته بالای 16


برای دانش‌آموزان عضو کمیته‌ی امداد در صورتی که معرفی‌نامه از طرف کمیته ارائه دهند، از تمامی معدل‌های اعلام شده یک نمره کم می شود (به عنوان مثال: دختر چهارم دبیرستان با معدل بالای 17،در صورت ارائه‌ی نامه‌ی کمیته امداد معدل بالای 16 نیز پذیرفته می شود).*ب-* محرز شدن بضاعت مالی ضعیف دانش آموزان متقاضی در مصاحبه*ج-* متقاضیان فارغ التحصیل به عنوان بورسیه پذیرفته نخواهند شد(مگر یک یا دو سال پس از فارغ التحصیلی).*د-* دانش آموزان متقاضی بورسیه پس از شرکت در آزمون های دوره ای (یک فصل از زمان ثبت نام )در صورت احراز 2 شرط (عدم غیبت و کسب تراز بالای 5000) به عنوان بورسیه‌ی نوع اول پذیرفته خواهند شد و تا سقف معینی از طرف بنیاد کتاب رایگان دریافت خواهند کرد.

----------


## خوبه

راکت شدن؟یعنی چی؟😮😮😮

----------


## مریمم

اول ببین هدفت از درس خوندن چیه میخوای به چی برسی؟

اون هدف بیشترین انگیزه رو بهت میده.

تو درس خوندن همین که آدم یه مبحثو میخونه میبینه فهمید تشویق میشه.لازم نیست حتما تو یه امتحان شرکت کنه.


سوالای کنکور آزمایشی هم میتونی دانلود کنی خودتو با اونا بسنجی

بودجه بندی آزمونا رو هم بگیر سعی کن ازش عقب نمونی

هر وقت از درس خوندن خسته شدی به شیرینی آرامش بعد کنکور فکر کن :Yahoo (4): 

یه دوستی تو نظرات گفته بود کتابخونه عمومی.به نظرم از یکنواختی در میای اینم خوبه.

از مدرسه دور بودن خیلی بهانه خوبی نیست از ماها که با لیسانس و ارشد کنکور میدیم که دورتر نیستی؟!

پس قدر همین شرایطی که داری رو بدون  چون خیلیا همینم ندارن

اگه علاقه به چیزی داری برای رسیدن بهش بجنگ  :Y (454):

----------


## shima1372

> خب شما باید سعی کنی تو جو درس خوندن باشی من کتابخونه رفتن رو برای شروع پیشنهاد میکنم
> خودم هم امتحان کردم و مفید بوده برام ..البته من ازمونم میرفتم..
> 
> روی برنامه ازمونای قلمچی پیش برو  ازمونا رو دانلود کن و از خودت ازمون بگیر
> 
> یه مدت که رفتی کتابخونه انگیزه میگیری از هفته های بعدی کمتر برو (یکی دو روز در هفته) چون یه مقداری هم خستگی داره و هم اینکه ممکنه اونجا بعضیا بیان باهات صحبت کنن و مزاحم درس خوندنت بشن..


چطور آزمونارو دانلود کنم؟!

----------


## daniad

آزمونا سنجش رو شرکت کن میتونی هر مرحله رو جدا شرکت کنی آزمونی حدود ۲۰ تومن برا انگیزه اینا ام تو موقعیتی که تو هستی تاپیکا درسی همین انجمن بیای مثل "تراز آزمون آزمایشیتو بگو " انگیزت زیاد میشه ولی درگیر قسمت تفریحی نشو اصن مشکل درسیم داشتی بچه ها همینجا کمکت میکنن

----------


## sara_m

> چطور آزمونارو دانلود کنم؟!



اگه سرچ کنی سایتای مختلف آزمونا رو گذاشتن برای دانلود...

----------


## shima1372

> اگه سرچ کنی سایتای مختلف آزمونا رو گذاشتن برای دانلود...


دمت گرررررررررررم

----------


## sara_m

> دمت گرررررررررررم



مسخره م کردی الان؟

----------


## Masood11

خو با زندگیت پینگ پونگ بازی کن! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ashkant

> سلام بچه ها, امیدوارم کنکورتونو مثل من خراب نکرده باشین, اعصابم داغونه, از سال ۹۱ همینطور دارم کنکور میدم, ولی هیچی به هیچی, اول کتابام خونده شده, همشون بوی نویی میدن, میدونم مشکلم چیه اما راه حل رو نمیدونم, به هیچ وجه با کسی جز خوانواده در ارتباط نیستم , اوناهم همشون منجمله مادرم سر کارن منمو من در طول روز, با دور بودن از دیگران و فضای مدرسه و رقابت انگیزمو از دست دادم, اگرم یکی بود مثل پشتیبان که آدم بهش گذارش بده درس خوندنشو یه آفرین بشنوه انرژی بگیره خوب میشدش, اما پول ندارم آزمونی ثبت نام کنم, شما راه حلی اگر به ذهنتون میرسه خواهش میکنم جواب بدین, ممنون


سلام . خب بیایین کانون بورسیه بشین رایگانه . راستی چند تا ازمون بدین اسمتون بیاد توو نفرات برتر از 1000 تا افرین خانواده و مشاور بیشتر انرژی میده 
موفق باشین :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

*امیدوار باش؛تـغیـیـر کن*

----------


## Yaghi

اگه زندگیت راکته که عالیه  ولی اگه راکدِ که مثه خودمی  :Yahoo (21):  بهت پیشنهاد میکنم بیخیال هر چی امسال اوردی برو حال داری  باز پشت کنکور وایسی؟ دیدی 100 سال وایسادی و نخوندی همینطور باید تو خونه  بشینی؟ پاشو برو دانشگاه یه رشته ای بخون! نمیدونم شما ملت چرا اینطورید  بخدا همه رشته ها خوبن...تو اگه خونده بودی الان دیگه آخرای کار بودی امسال هر چی اسمت اومد بزن برو

----------


## Dayi javad

> سلام بچه ها, امیدوارم کنکورتونو مثل من خراب نکرده باشین, اعصابم داغونه, از سال ۹۱ همینطور دارم کنکور میدم, ولی هیچی به هیچی, اول کتابام خونده شده, همشون بوی نویی میدن, میدونم مشکلم چیه اما راه حل رو نمیدونم, به هیچ وجه با کسی جز خوانواده در ارتباط نیستم , اوناهم همشون منجمله مادرم سر کارن منمو من در طول روز, با دور بودن از دیگران و فضای مدرسه و رقابت انگیزمو از دست دادم, اگرم یکی بود مثل پشتیبان که آدم بهش گذارش بده درس خوندنشو یه آفرین بشنوه انرژی بگیره خوب میشدش, اما پول ندارم آزمونی ثبت نام کنم, شما راه حلی اگر به ذهنتون میرسه خواهش میکنم جواب بدین, ممنون


میدونم خیلی سختهاینطور زندگی کردن !
منم همینطورم ! اما من کتابا بوی نویی نمیدن حداقل گاهی میخوندم ! گاهی نمیخوندم گاهی هم ک میخواستم بخونم کار داشتم و نتونستم بخونم !

ما با رویا زندگی میکنیم ! خودمونو تو جایی میبینیم وتصور میکنیم که با این وضع تلاشمون جز رویاهم نمیتونه واسمون باش !

ی مدت کوتاهی کلمون داغ میشه و کلی قرار و قول ب خودمون میدیم ک سال دیگ کنکورو فلان میکنیم ! پزشکی قبول میشیم و ....
ولی چن روز ک میگذره دیگ همه چیو فراموش میکنیم و فقط با رویامون میریم جلو !


هیچ کس هیچ جای دنیا بدون تلاش موفق نشد ( موفقیتی ک خودش ب دست میاره نه ارث بابا و پارتی )

ی چیزی دیدم تو حرفاتون یکم تعجب کردم ! از کسی که دیگ خودش شده خدای تجربه !

اینکه شما پشتیبان داشته باشی اصن دلیل نمیشه درس بخونی ! 

توقع معجزه ک نداری ؟

نمیگم مشاوره بد ! ن مشاور خوب داشته باشی خیلیم خوبه !

ولی مشاور فقط راهنماس نه اینکه در حکم فرشته نجات !

منطقی ترین بی منطقی ما همین که منطقی فک نمیکنیم  :Yahoo (21):  ! این جمله رو خوب ب ذهنت بسپار !

ما منطقی نیستیم ! باور کن منطقی نیستیم ! فقط خواسته ها بزرگی داریم ! فقط به آینده دور نگاه میکنیم !


امروز و فردامونو فدای سال های بعد زندگی میکنیم ! ولی هیچ نتیجه ای هم برای خوشی اون روز ها رقم نمیزنیم ! جز افسوس خوردن چیزی واس خودمون پس انداز نمیکنیم!

11 ماه تا کنکور ! یعنی 44 هفته ! یعنی 300 تا 315 روز دیگ

این 11 ماه ها هیشه میان و میرن ! فقط حسرت ب جا میمونه !



فقط تغییر کردن لازم !

تو زندگی وقتی یکنواخت داری پیش میری باید تغییر کنی ! تنوع تو زندگی گاهی لازم ! تغییر تو افکار تغییر تو رفتار تغییر تو عمل !


اینکه میخوای کسی باش کمکت کنه و راهنماییت کنه قبول ! نیاز به راهنما داری درست !ولی ی دقیقه اینو بخون!


11 ماه 
یک نفر تو درس ریاضی ضعیف !

تو این 11 ماه 1 ماهش هیچ میزاریمش واس جمع بندی !

اصن ی ماه دیگ هم هیچ ! اینم میزاریمش واس ذخیره فصلای سخت !

9 ماه !  شما تصور کن تو هر ماه بتونی رو سه تست از کنکور مسلطط بشی! تو 9 ماه میشه 27 تست از 30 تست رشته تجربی!

یعنی دیگ کن ذهن ترین آدم هم هر چی ضعیف باش تو یک ماه میتونه ترکیبیات + لگاریتم بخونه ! یک ماه بعدش مثلا آمار + جز صحیح + قدر مطلق

یک ماه بعدش حد + مثلثات  یک ماه بعدش مشتق + ماتریس ! ماه بعدش کاربرد مشتق و.....اینو ب طور کلی گفتم ! نه اینکه لزوما شما بری همیجوری بخونی !
اینو فقط واس اینکه ثابت کنم ما خودمون از درس خوندن غول ساختیم در حالی که با یک ذره تغییر در نحوه نگاه کردن به خوندن درسا میشه کلی انگیزه واس درس خوند پیدا کنی!


نهایت عمری که ما بخوایم تو این زندگی بکنیم دیگ خوشبنانه نگاه کنیم دیگ معجزه رخ بده 100 سال دیگ ( ک حالا سن مرگ خیلی پایین تر )

پس 11 ماه خیلی ارشمند و سال های بعد از اون 11 ماه خیلی ارزشمند تر !

پس بهتر 11 ماه تغییر کنی تا زندگی سال های بعدتو تغییر بدی و از این نوع یکنواختی رها شی

----------


## Byt.

چرا اینجوری شد...؟
بشین خیلی بش فکر کن!دلایلی که گفتی کافی نبود! حداقل برای کنکور nام

----------


## mahsa92

اگه تصميمت رو موندن شد
ميتوني رو كمك من حساب كني(بصورت تلفني،رايگان)
هرچند نظر منم اينه امسال بري دانشگاه

----------


## khansar

سلام .ابجی منم شرایط شما رو دارم توی کنکورم و درس خوندنم تقریبا با این تفاوت ک سال سومم 96.شما هدف انتخاب کنید .مثلا من گفتم دندان تهران.و بعدش شروع کنید بخونید با توکل بخدا.اولش شاید روزی 8 ساعت خسته بشید ولی عادت می کنید.ولی یک توصیه ی بسیا بسیار مهم دارم :کنکورو بسیار اسان بگیرید ولی جدی .کنکور برای کسی ک تلاش کنه واقعا راحته.ضمنا زیاد ناراحت دفعات پشت کنکور موندن نمونید چون دختری بود ک بعد از 12 سال کنکور دادن پزشکی تهران اوورد یا پزشکی عمومی از شهر خودمون ک بعد از هفت سال پزشکی اوورد یا اقای عطا کیمری ک بعد از 8 سال دندان زاهدان اووردن.ازمونم سنجش ثبت نام کنید و حتما برنامه داشته باشید

----------


## khansar

علت شکست این دو سالم این بود ک از کنکور برای خودم غول ساختم.از درس خوندن لذت ببرید

----------


## khansar

در مورد مشاورم باید بگم اصن سمتش نرید چون من پارسال نزدیک ده تاشون رفتم .اینا فقط پول می گیرند.همه چیز به خودمون بستگی داره .سعی کنین سال کنکور از خونه زیاد بیرون نرین ک بخواین زیاد حرف بشنوین چون این حرفا همش باد هواست.بنده در فامیل خیلی ها مسخرم کردند اما بعد از متخصص شدم ان شاء الله و همچنین متخصص شدن شما ان شاء الله دهن همه بسته خواهد شد.نگران هیچی نباشید

----------


## Röntgen

> سلام بچه ها, امیدوارم کنکورتونو مثل من خراب نکرده باشین, اعصابم داغونه, از سال ۹۱ همینطور دارم کنکور میدم, ولی هیچی به هیچی, اول کتابام خونده شده, همشون بوی نویی میدن, میدونم مشکلم چیه اما راه حل رو نمیدونم, به هیچ وجه با کسی جز خوانواده در ارتباط نیستم , اوناهم همشون منجمله مادرم سر کارن منمو من در طول روز, با دور بودن از دیگران و فضای مدرسه و رقابت انگیزمو از دست دادم, اگرم یکی بود مثل پشتیبان که آدم بهش گذارش بده درس خوندنشو یه آفرین بشنوه انرژی بگیره خوب میشدش, اما پول ندارم آزمونی ثبت نام کنم, شما راه حلی اگر به ذهنتون میرسه خواهش میکنم جواب بدین, ممنون


سلام امیدوارم حالت خوبه باشه!
اینو بدون فقط خودت نیستی که این وضعیت رو داره چند هزار نفر توی کشور وجود داره که ممکنه وضعیتی مثل تو داشته باشند!(پس تنها نیستی از نظر مشکل)
برای این که تنها نباشی خونه عمویی،خاله ای ...... بروو
در رابطه با کنکورت من خودم یکی رو میشناسم بعد چهار سال کنکور دادن رفت دانشگاه! امسال ببین چی میشه امیدوارم که بر وفق مرادت باشه وبتونی بری دانشگاه و اگر بر وفق مردات نبود عزم و جزمتو بذار برای سال آینده و بشین توی این مدت ریشه یابی کن که مشکلت از کجا بوده و اونو حلش کن
در رابطه با نداشتن مشاور منم ندارم ولی بهش احتیاجیم ندارم سعی کن خودت مشاورت خودت باشی درستو بخون و اخرش به خودت افرین بگو 
در رابطه با ازمون ازمایشی منم پول ندارم(خانوادم میگن خرج اضافه چون که خواهرم بدون ازمون و مشاور و کتابو.......این جور چیزا چمران اورد پس باید منم بتونم بدون ازمون و کتاب و ..... دانشگاه بیارم در نتیجه هزینه شو به من نمی دن)
اگر وضعیت مالیت خوبه با کمی پا فشاری ببین می تونی قانعشون کنی یا نه نهایت برو سنجش!!!
اگر نشد هر دو هفته یکبار برو کانون قلمچی شهرتون و بگو ازمون فلان تاریخ رو بده هزینشم 2 هزار تومنه!
و در آخر اصلا امیدت رو از دست نده و پافشاری کن برای رسیدن به هدفت!!
برات بهترین هارو ارزو مندم. :Yahoo (3): 
موفق باشی.

----------


## Uncertain

حالا راکت چی شده؟؟بدمینتون یا تنیس؟؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## shima1372

*ممنون از همتون*

----------


## soroush97s

به نظرم فایل های انگیزشی اقای افشار و ایمان سرورپور را گوش دهید شاید دوباره حسش برگشت و روحیه ت اومد سر جاش

----------

